# Haydn - Stabat Mater - preferred recordings?



## HaydnBearstheClock

Hello all,

been drawn to this piece - which records do you prefer? I've been thinking of Harnoncourt's or Pinnock's versions, are there other ones you'd recommend?

Thanks,
Regards,
HBC.


----------



## Novelette

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Hello all,
> 
> been drawn to this piece - which records do you prefer? I've been thinking of Harnoncourt's or Pinnock's versions, are there other ones you'd recommend?
> 
> Thanks,
> Regards,
> HBC.


This is not a fair question. Hard to pick either. Is it all right to recommend them both on equal footing?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Novelette said:


> This is not a fair question. Hard to pick either. Is it all right to recommend them both on equal footing?


From the samples, Harnoncourt's seems to be the slightly 'lighter' but more nuanced version. The soloists seem great as well. Maybe I'll go with Harnoncourt, as his Harmoniemesse is excellent .


----------



## Sonata

Haydn has a stabat mater? Why have I not heard this yet??


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Sonata said:


> Haydn has a stabat mater? Why have I not heard this yet??


Yep, Haydn's treasures are abundant .


----------



## hpowders

Me too. Haven't heard this yet. Am pre-occupied with 4 performances of "The Creation" and the late masses too.
Hope to hear it soon.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Me too. Haven't heard this yet. Am pre-occupied with 4 performances of "The Creation" and the late masses too.
> Hope to hear it soon.


I really like the Stabat mater dolorosa, it reminds me of the Seven Last Words when the fortes come in during the introduction. Looking forward to hearing Harnoncourt's disc .


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I really like the Stabat mater dolorosa, it reminds me of the Seven Last Words when the fortes come in during the introduction. Looking forward to hearing Harnoncourt's disc .


Never heard this piece. It's now on my bucket list.


----------



## gellio

No one does Haydn better than Harnoncourt IMO, except for The Creation, IMO. His reading is too slow for me. I prefer Jacobs.


----------



## ArtMusic




----------



## gellio

I'm watching "In Search of Hadyn" on Prime right now. For the Stabat Mater I like Harnoncourt's best.


----------

